# Recommend a good starter set up



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Brand new to fly fishing. Went once with Dday and loved it. I am looking to set myself up with a flyrod/reel but have absolutely no idea where to begin looking. Plus, I have a birthday coming up and my wife just asked me what I would like  While being aware that you get what you pay for, I am not filthy rich. Filthy, maybe. Rich, definitely not. Does anyone have a recommendation? I will most likely fish for bass/bluegill/and hopefully steelhead eventually.

Also, can anyone recommend books/videos on the subject. I know when I picked up Walleye Wisdom, it really helped me increase my catch (a lot) so I am a big fan of books. Mostly, I want to get out and fly fish. Nothing against taking my spinning set up to the ponds, but frankly, it's boring.

Thanks a lot,

Bobby


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Bobby, 

I used to belong to BUFF and I took some classes at Bass Pro Shops and every where I went I was told that the 9 foot - 6 weight was a good choice for all around fishing. I picked up a nice outfit at BPS for $99. I am not much of a fly fisher, but every time I take it out I have fun and it casts real nice.

Go to the fly shop at BPS or your could go to Adrrian's Fly Fishing Outfitters in Montgomery, OH (you can look them up on the web). They will both be more than happy to help you and steer you in the right direction.

If the rain holds off I am going to try using my flyrod in the LMR after work.

BlueWater


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll get back to you tomorrow...I have a ton of fly fishing books, some are instructional, many are inspirational...lots of stories, etc.

I also have some videos that are very helpful. I'll get that info tonight and post it tomorrow. 

I would agree with BlueWater, BPS would be a good suggestion. Be prepared though, flyfishing is extremely addictive! (I'm not addicted...I can quit anytime!!)


----------



## Bluegillmaster (Apr 1, 2006)

BlueWater said:


> I used to belong to BUFF and I took some classes at Bass Pro Shops and every where I went I was told that the 9 foot - 6 weight was a good choice for all around fishing.


9 foot 6 weight is your best bet for all around fishing. I would also suggest looking at Cabelas online. I have been told they are better quality then BPS rods. They make so pretty decent combos depending how much you want to spend. I was in a similar situation as you close to 2 years ago. I am thinking about trying for some winter run steelhead this year. If I want to spend the money on a different set up.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

As always all the input is appreciated. Hard to find anything in locacl stores as far as rods/reels. Then again, maybe I just don't know where to look. I'll try to update when I get around to making a purchase. Hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Bobby, where are you located?


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Hetfield,

I am in Northeast Ohio about 15 miles south of Cleveland.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Bobby,
If budget is tight, consider an inexpensive Scientific Anglers starter kit which includes line, leaders, etc as do Cabelas' kits. I believe WalMart sells them & SA just doesn't seem to make junk. I will add that you can get pretty darn good quality without breaking the piggy bank.
I don't want to start a war here, but I am NOT a fan of BassPro private label stuff....I speak from 1st hand experience! I would HIGHLY recommend Cabelas, not only for quality, but for the all important customer service....bottom line is that things can always go wrong & you can depend on Cabelas to make it right.
You have an EXCELLENT flyshop near you......George at Anglers Mail on Pearl in Parma (about a mile or so north of I71/Pearl ramp) is friendly & helpful as are his customers. You can pick up helpful advice there.
Have fun & enjoy the madness!
Mike


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't how much you want to spend but an individual I use to work with bought one of the combos in the link below and loves it.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...Type=index&indexId=cat600231&hasJS=true#chart


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Live2fish,

I saw that add in the Cabelas catalog. As for money, it's not necessarily about the money or breaking the bank I guess, but when I am new to something I don't want to break the bank and it is easy to get lost in the myriad of selections fly fishing has to offer. 

Ohiotuber,

aprrectiate the opinion. When people have a bad history with a product, I try to steer clear if I can. I heard that George's at Anglers Mall on Pearl is highly overpriced. That won't stop me from going in there, mind you. Anyway, I will probably start out with something along the line of SA or Gander MT brand (Dday recommends) to get started and hopefully move on from there.


Thanks all!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

The three forks combos are a great bargain at Cabelas. I have a 6 wt and a 3 wt and I prefer throwing the 3 weight over my more expensive St Croix and Scott. I also find Anglers Mail pretty $$$$. He always tries to step you up to something you don't really need. I fished for years with a Cortland (no drag) rimfly and a Pflueger rod with a plastic reel seat and yes I did catch steelhead. Rodmakers in Strongsville steered me right on reels and such. I have bought several rods from them and never felt pressured.


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

If you are looking for books and videos, here are a couple of suggestions:
Books - "The Orvis Fly Fishing Guide", by Tom Rosenbauer
"Essential Fly Fishing", by Tom Meade
I'm sure both books can be found at Barnes and Noble or Borders.

For videos or dvd's, I would recommend the Scientific Anglers website. They have produced a great series of videos for everything from learning to fly fish to advanced fishing for trout and flycasting.

I would also recommend Mad River Outfitters, they have some videos on steelheading, as well as some books on steelheading as well.

Good luck and great fishing!!
zspook


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

"Essential Fly Fishing", by Tom Meade - This is the book I learned to fly fish from. Covers the all around basics of fly fishing.

Fishing Pole - I have a 3,5 and 7 weight Three Forks rod and I love them.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I think I am going to go with the Cabela's Genesis set up. My wife and I are going to take a drive up to Cabela's Saturday I think, and with my gift certificate it'll cost me about $100.00 to get started. I will probably go with a 5 weight to get started. I'll let you know when I come back. Thanks for the book and video recommendations also.

Bobby


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

bobby,
Great choice! BTW, do not miss the aquarium, & be sure to go upstairs & get a sandwich. While the bison is outstanding & the smoked elk good, next time I am trying the ostrich. There are other great choices as well.
Have fun.
Mike


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

bobby...good choice. Fly gear is expensive, but the tools are important. The reason I would tell you to go cheap now is because you're gonna most likely end up with an arsenal of rods. So, your first rod should be basic, and you should learn what you like and what you don't like about certain rods. When it all comes down to it, any set up will catch fish. Down the road you might find some characteristics of your gear that may help you catch more fish, or some things that make you more comfortable while you're out there - and that's really what it's about.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

From Cabelas. Took a ride to Michingan with my wife and daughter (Dad's fishing buddy) and made the day out of it. I've heard all kinds of things about Cabelas, but was still wowed!!! What an awesome place. Came back with the Genesis 9 feet/2 piece/5 weight. Can't wait to get out and try it. Tomorrow is looking pretty good actually. Thanks to all of you for your advice and input.

Bobby


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good choice. Now go out and get use to it and have some fun


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Didn't catch anything. Water was real muddy and I am as wet behind the ears as they come when it comes to fly fishing. Had no problems casting, just catching. A lot of little blue gills looking and following, but that was about it. The best part was there was a young girl (maybe 8 or 9) who was with her dad and brother, and she was just chucking a bobber and worm and reeling in some big blue gill and sunfish. Funny thing, fishing!


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Bobby

Just wondering...what type of flies were you using? Also, were you using a floating line or sinking line? 

Usually bluegills are pretty cooperative. I know that a high pressure weather system can put them in a funk, but you should be able to get some fish to strike.

Don't give up. The next step is in learning how to trigger a strike.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I am such a newbie, I am unsure what flies I was using. I used a brown ant, a black ant, and what I think are small nymphs (white). Also tried what I think was an Olive wooly bugger. Water wwas extremely muddy, don't know if that hurt the cause. Only been out once other than the other day. Went with Dday, used his gear, and I hooked a few bass and a blue gill that day. Major difference was water clarity. Again, I'm new. And I don't give up - at least not when fishing. Drives my brother-in-law crazy when we are on the boat because I won't head back to the dock until I catch my fish! Advice is always welcome.

Bobby


----------



## Bluegillmaster (Apr 1, 2006)

I have discovered that if that fishing is truly good, bluegills will hit just about anything you cast over them. Unless its a pike/musky fly, even then they might hit it but you can't hook them. Chances are if you were fishing from a boat in Ohio the water you were fishing gets alot of pressure, so that might be your problem. Most of the time for bluegills, I just use poppers, if they are picky, I use something that might look more realistic, like a cricket/hopper or an inch worm. I can't help you with the water clarity.

my 2 cents


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

With bluegills, I have found that often they will follow but not strike. To trigger a strike, I sometimes will use a steady retrieve, and then pause at the end of the retrieve. If this doesn't trigger a strike, I will slowly lift the rod tip up, and often I will get a strike as the fly slowly comes to the surface. This works well with crappies also! (You might be surprised by a smallmouth as well...that's the beauty of fly fishing.)

Keep experimenting...eventually you will discover what works best.
Good luck!
zspook


----------

